# [EVDL] Isolating the input of an LM3914 LED BarGraph battery monitor.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > I just built 13 LED Bar Graph circuits to monitor the voltage of each
> > of my batteries simultaneously under driving loads... I would like
> > to add an optoisolated input for each battery, based on the 4N25s
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >I just built 13 LED Bar Graph circuits to monitor the voltage of each of my
> >batteries simultaneously under driving loads. The original circuit I found
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > [email protected] wrote:
> >> I just built 13 LED Bar Graph circuits to monitor the voltage of each
> >> of my batteries simultaneously under driving loads... I would like
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Neon John wrote:
> > My approach to this problem is not to attempt isolation but instead
> > to impedance-limit the current on the sense lines to a value that
> > presents no hazard.
> ...


----------

